# Logan model 200 lathe for sale



## Cobra Al (Dec 7, 2014)

Not trying to circumvent the system, but having a problem figuring out how to advertise a lathe for sale in the forum.  I have made the donation to the forum as requested.  I have a Logan Model 200 lathe that was my Grandfather's, passed to my Dad, then on to me.  There is no one else in the chain so I am interested in selling it and finding a new home that my Grandfather/Dad would be happy with.  Enough sentiment.  Please let me know the proper way to go about advertising without violating the guidelines of the Forum.  Thank You.

Cobra Al


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 7, 2014)

Al,

We are still "discussing" whether it's OK to mention this in the appropriate badge-specific forum.  But there are two other ways to do it.  As you have made a donation, you can do either or both (I would do both, probably).  You can run a classified ad.  And/or you can go down to the bottom of the Forum list to a forum named 
 						[h=2]I HAVE AN EXTRA ITEM I WANT TO SELL OR TRADE (for ACTIVE Members)[/h]
And then into "Complete Machines" and list it there.

Whichever way that you do it, be sure to go back and mark it as tentatively sold and then as SOLD if it does sell (meaning that you have the money and the buyer has the machine)

Note that to gain access to Classifieds by making a donation, your donation has to be "cleared", which is done manually.  Apparently, the vBulletin software can't or doesn't do it automatically.  I don't have access to this aspect but I think that the list owner checks for the email from PayPal that confirms receipt of the actual funds, and then clears the transaction.  One reason for having to do it this way is that PayPal allows eChecks, which take several days to actually clear into the site's PP account.  And once in a while, they can "bounce".

Robert D.


----------



## Cobra Al (Dec 8, 2014)

Thank you for your help.
Al


----------



## Cobra Al (Dec 8, 2014)

Robert D.,

Guess I spoke too soon.  Went to the "I have and extra item...." section and found that I really don't qualify as this is for people who frequent the forum.  When I go to "Classified Ads", all I seem to get is items for sale, but I can't seem to figure out how to post a new ad.  Sorry for being so thick, but any additional help would be appreciated.  Thanks.

Cobra Al


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 9, 2014)

Let me check on something.  Also, did you try to make a post and the system wouldn't let you or did you just see that it said "Active" and shy away?

Robert D.


----------



## wa5cab (Dec 10, 2014)

Al, 

I thought that I had already written this.  Must have hit the wrong button.  Although the forum title just says "Actives", Donors have the same access as Actives.  So you can put your ad in both locations.

Robert D.


----------

